# Good moisturizer for face?



## Marie5656 (Dec 22, 2020)

*I am noticing that my face is becoming dry and itchy.  Can anyone suggest a good, inexpensive cleanser/moisturizer?  I notice it is mainly on my nose and cheeks.   

My arms and legs get kind of dry as well, but I use Eucerin cream on them, and that helps.  Should I invest in a humidifier?*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 22, 2020)

I would try a couple of these ideas before buying a humidifier.

https://cozyindoor.com/how-to-humid...=Boil Water,moisture to the surrounding areas.

I like the idea of the house plants and the plastic spray bottle myself.  

I mist my plants and they seem to enjoy it.

Good luck!


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 22, 2020)

Good  old-fashioned  cold cream is still a handy overnight moisturizer,   and inexpensive.


----------



## Pecos (Dec 22, 2020)

My wife has come to the belief that taking Black Seed Oil capsules helps.
She is also using black seed oil lotion. Almost any lotion helps me, ... except those that smell too strongly.

In a few weeks, I will probably get her final assessment. LOL

But, I have been dealing with dry skin as well and may pull the humidifier out of the attic as it does seem to help us when the inside humidity drops during the winter months.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 22, 2020)

@Marie5656 , you may also be a tad dehydrated.

Are your lips chapped? Are your DRY fingertips wrinkly?

A humidifer big enough for your room would be great. I'm hoping for a gift card for Christmas to get one for myself, too!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2020)

As well as all the other useful tips, Marie.. don't forget to keep your skin well hydrated by drinking plenty of fresh water throughout the day...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 22, 2020)

I'm not one for spreading any type of goo on my face and I don't know anything about make up and skin care but I do get dry skin in the winter.
I went to the store and bought the cheapest biggest bottle of goo I could find. I came home with Suave skin solutions., advanced therapy lotion. the bottle says it relieves severely dry skin.
I must admit it worked for me. I even massaged  a little in my hair and now I don't look like I put my finger in a light socket. Kind of calmed the haystack right down.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 22, 2020)

@RadishRose Yes, my lips ARE a bit chapped. Fingers OK. I do try to drink a lot of water...will have to drink more,


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 22, 2020)

Pecos said:


> My wife has come to the belief that taking Black Seed Oil capsules helps.
> She is also using black seed oil lotion. Almost any lotion helps me, ... except those that smell too strongly.
> 
> In a few weeks, I will probably get her final assessment. LOL
> ...


The key here is oil. Don't think applying a lotion daily on the surface does not the trick. Moisturize from within and black seed oil is one taking 1-2 tablespoons of olive oil daily is another. Hydrating mentioned previously is also a key. Ask your doctor how much water you should drink daily. I drink about a gallon.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 22, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> @RadishRose Yes, my lips ARE a bit chapped. Fingers OK. I do try to drink a lot of water...will have to drink more,


If you do drink a lot of water already @Marie5656 you don't want to overdo it. Try cutting back on salt and definitely humidify your air. Winter heat drys everything out. I like AB's misting plants, too.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 22, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Moisturize from within and black seed oil is one taking 1-2 tablespoons of olive oil daily is another


I probably get 1-2 Tblsps of olive oil and other oils just by cooking and eating... salad dressings, nuts, cheeses, olives or mayo or even butter. Just think of all the oily foods we all consume.


----------



## Wren (Dec 22, 2020)

Marie, I find this is good for lips  it might also help if you used it at night on the dry skin areas on your nose and cheeks, (it’s a bit too greasy for your face during daytime)


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 22, 2020)

Marie, I had very dry patches on my face and my skin got a lot better using this cleanser:

Himalaya Boutique Neem and Tumeric  When I remember to use it every day I have no dry patches and very soft facial skin.

I also, at times, use this for a moisturizer:  Advanced Clinicals Coconut Oil  I mean I often put it on my face before going out in the cold wind that can be hard on the face.


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 26, 2020)

I used to really like Cetaphil, it is fairly affordable.  Lately I've been trying 'Warm Skin'.  It is much more expensive and I'd intended to only use it when I was going outside, but so far I like it so much I've been using it as my regular moisturizer, it leaves a soft feel that isn't oily at all, and it lasts for hours.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2020)

I have tried many moisturisers, from the cheap to very expensive... and although some of the expensive ( around £150 a pot).. start off looking like they're making a difference , it doesn't stay that way... I think maybe because when it costs as much as it does, I tend to ensure I use it every day and not  waste any... but the truth is, I find that Nivea out of every brand I've tried is great for your skin and can be not only used on your face but your whole body too..unlike many other brands.

IMO, the secret is to use a cheap brand like nivea in a pump dispenser.. and then remember to add some High factor lotion afterwards if you're going out.  In fact in some cases you can even mix up both creams ..to give you a moisturiser with protection.

 Whatever you do, Don't use Vaseline on your face. Petroleum Jelly will clog your pores...


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 26, 2020)

I love the commercials for face stuff claiming a youthful look especially when the models are 19!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *I am noticing that my face is becoming dry and itchy.  Can anyone suggest a good, inexpensive cleanser/moisturizer?  I notice it is mainly on my nose and cheeks.
> 
> My arms and legs get kind of dry as well, but I use Eucerin cream on them, and that helps.  Should I invest in a humidifier?*


I've used Curel for both my face and hands/body in the past, it's not too expensive and the Ultra Healing type works well.  I have been using a much more expensive face cream that I love the smell of from the health food store, but with Covid, I haven't gone there much.

The air is pretty dry by me, and I can see blood sometimes on my tissues if I blow my nose, so I bought a humidifier (Objecto) a couple of years ago from Costco.  It's the brown thing next to the cat. I forget how much it cost, but it was less than $100, they may have it cheaper somewhere online.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 26, 2020)

Wren said:


> Marie, I find this is good for lips  it might also help if you used it at night on the dry skin areas on your nose and cheeks, (it’s a bit too greasy for your face during daytime)
> View attachment 141053


Trouble is, it messes up the sheets!


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 26, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I love the commercials for face stuff claiming a youthful look especially when the models are 19!


There is one with Jane Fonda promoting something or other. At the end, she announces,'I'm 74'...as though she thinks she looks younger. She's kidding herself!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> There is one with Jane Fonda promoting something or other. At the end, she announces,'I'm 74'...as though she thinks she looks younger. She's kidding herself!


Except she's actually 83 years old.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 26, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Except she's actually 83 years old.....


Obviously an old ad! Either that or my hearing is going!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> Obviously an old ad! Either that or my hearing is going!


perhaps she's saying people _think_ she's 74 years old


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian (Dec 26, 2020)

Do you exfoliate? When my skin gets especially dry and flaky I gently wash my face with a rough washcloth and apply moisturizer right after, even before my skin dries. I find this helps, and I only do it as needed.


----------



## Wren (Dec 26, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> Trouble is, it messes up the sheets!


Depends how much you’re planning to use !! . only a little is needed on the dry patches 

Although this extract is from an information site on the benefits of Vaseline for the face
Locks in moisture​‘Vaseline locks in any moisture on your face without adding other ingredients that might irritate your skin. A layer of Vaseline applied before you sleep can help restore your face’s natural level of moisture and softness.’

(but again, that would be a thin layer) !


----------



## Wren (Dec 26, 2020)

‘_Do you exfoliate? When my skin gets especially dry and flaky I gently wash my face with a rough washcloth and apply moisturizer right after, even before my skin dries. I find this helps, and I only do it as needed.’_

I find a little oatmeal mixed to a paste with water makes an excellent facial exfoliator, just make sure you massage it gently as it can be slightly abrasive if rubbed too hard,  rinse well with lukewarm water followed by a splash of cold, and plenty of moisturiser


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 5, 2021)

I saw Goldie Hawn on Jimmy Kimmel a couple weeks ago and her face had zero wrinkles as in none, not one. I saw her picture a couple days later and you could easily see a face full of wrinkles. So I'm thinking they must use a filtered lens when interviewing some people.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 5, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I probably get 1-2 Tblsps of olive oil and other oils just by cooking and eating... salad dressings, nuts, cheeses, olives or mayo or even butter. Just think of all the oily foods we all consume.


Yes, but there are healthy like some of what you listed and they lube the entire body and its organs.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 6, 2021)

Wren said:


> ‘_Do you exfoliate? When my skin gets especially dry and flaky I gently wash my face with a rough washcloth and apply moisturizer right after, even before my skin dries. I find this helps, and I only do it as needed.’_
> 
> I find a little oatmeal mixed to a paste with water makes an excellent facial exfoliator, just make sure you massage it gently as it can be slightly abrasive if rubbed too hard,  rinse well with lukewarm water followed by a splash of cold, and plenty of moisturiser


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 6, 2021)

I am the queen of the dermatology clinic. My skin is ruined beyond repair from sun damage back in the day. (An Irish gal who thought she would surely eventually tan if she kept at it long enough ). Ah me. Well obviously it didn’t happen and at 73 I am paying for it.  So anyway, the dermatologist recommends three creams or lotions. 1. Vani Cream 2. Cetaphil, and 3. CeraVe
With CeraVe being his top recommendation as he says “it has the least amount of crap in it.”  He also says if your skin isn’t all that dry, use a lotion, if it is use a cream. Drink a lot of water (apparently coffee and Brandy Old Fashions don’t count...bummer!  Use makeup or a moisturizer on your face that contains a sunscreen no matter what season it is and regardless if the sun is shining or not, say a prayer and hope for the best . I love this guy and he loves me as my constant skin cancers pay for his kids college education. Hope you find what works for you, but really...don’t buy into the hype of tv and magazine ads.


----------



## Ronni (Jan 6, 2021)

@Marie5656 your original question asked about an inexpensive facial cleanser/moisturizer

I’ve used Ponds facial products for years. It’s still my go-to when I run out out of the really expensive moisturizers that I’m randomly given by clients, sometimes sample sizes they’re given as gifts with larger purchases, sometimes full sized items because they don’t like them, they’ve overbought, changed products or whatever. Sure I’ll take them!! I will never SPEND $175 for a 1 ounce pot of moisturizer, but I will most defensively USE it! 

Here’s the Ponds website but you can also buy many Ponds products on Amazon.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 6, 2021)

Ronni said:


> @Marie5656 your original question asked about an inexpensive facial cleanser/moisturizer
> 
> I’ve used Ponds facial products for years. It’s still my go-to when I run out out of the really expensive moisturizers that I’m randomly given by clients, sometimes sample sizes they’re given as gifts with larger purchases, sometimes full sized items because they don’t like them, they’ve overbought, changed products or whatever. Sure I’ll take them!! I will never SPEND $175 for a 1 ounce pot of moisturizer, but I will most defensively USE it!
> 
> Here’s the Ponds website but you can also buy many Ponds products on Amazon.


I always liked Ponds too!!!!


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 6, 2021)

*Thanks for the advice. I am going to try several of the products you recommended and see what works best for me,  I did buy some Aveeno moisturizing cream for my arms and around my nose. Seems to help a lot.  
I was considering Ponds...but hesitated as I always considered it a makeup remover, and I do not wear makeup.  I may try anyway next time I need something.  @Ronni @Kathleen’s Place *


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 6, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *Thanks for the advice. I am going to try several of the products you recommended and see what works best for me,  I did buy some Aveeno moisturizing cream for my arms and around my nose. Seems to help a lot.
> I was considering Ponds...but hesitated as I always considered it a makeup remover, and I do not wear makeup.  I may try anyway next time I need something.  @Ronni @Kathleen’s Place *


There ARE two Ponds products, Marie. One IS a make up remover. Think it has a light green lid.  You will want to use the dry skin cream. It has a light blue lid.


----------



## Ronni (Jan 6, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *Thanks for the advice. I am going to try several of the products you recommended and see what works best for me,  I did buy some Aveeno moisturizing cream for my arms and around my nose. Seems to help a lot.
> I was considering Ponds...but hesitated as I always considered it a makeup remover, and I do not wear makeup.  I may try anyway next time I need something.  @Ronni @Kathleen’s Place *


@Marie5656  Ponds has been around for forever, and back in the day there were only two Products....a makeup remover and a moisturizer.  These days Ponds has a bunch of different skin care products, various levels of moisturizers, eye creams, SPF facial moisturizers, different cleansers, all modestly priced compared to their counterparts.

FYI even makeup removers will do an excellent job of cleaning your skin even if you don’t wear makeup. They are still facial cleansers whether they’re removing makeup or a days worth of the grime, or to freshen up a makeup free face


----------

